# Coyote Carry



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

I have always preferred to carry my kills back versus dragging them. It makes less work when prepping the fur, especially in the Arizona desert. Some of the crap they can pick up can be a real pain to brush out. So decided to try and fab up a way to more easily carry them. The idea is to be able to cinch the four loops around their legs and carry them like a bag. Came up with the idea while hiking about a 1/2 mile through the rough terrain back to the truck with a bobcat and my gear. Wasn't fun. Not sure if there is already something like this out there but I enjoy making my own gear anyway. I am sure I will determine if adjustments need to be made or if it will work at all. Opinions? Thanks for looking!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one just like that, but lately used it to hold some duck calls, lol

I mainly use a single lanyard with one of my dual end calls for a handle. I just make a loop and put on front and one rear leg in it to carry. But when there is snow on the ground I just loop the back legs. Here is a pic of the set up.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like a great way to pack em out . I prefer to drag em in a cheap plastic snow sled with a couple bungee straps over top to hold em in . It can be tricky in brush but I usually dont have them problem . The sled also keeps me away from the fleas but whatever you choose the best idea is to get em off the ground and stop the rub , like you are doing . Pictured is my wolf in the sled , a full load , but Ive hauled 3 coyotes in it no problem .


----------

